# Plzz provide me Harly Davidsone's Engine Drawings



## dj_monty (Mar 29, 2010)

heloo dear mambers can any boddy provide me Harly Davidson's V Twin Engine Drawings 1250cc plzz rep me as soon as posibal 

Thx. in Advance


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not at least make a nice introduction for yourself in the WELCOME section?


Dean


----------



## dj_monty (Mar 29, 2010)

yes Buddy I just do it in wellcome section Have Fun and rep me soon Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 29, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge there are no drawings available for any Harley engine. The few people that have built replicas worked from a full sized engine and I don't know that they ever made working drawings. 
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 29, 2010)

dj_monty,
You can try scaling from this

http://www.discoverthis.com/harley-visible-twin-cam.html

Tony

Just realized it's discontinued. Dig around you might find one on ebay or....


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm afraid the only way that you are going to get scaled drawings for any of the HD engines is to do them up yourself. I would think that HD co. would treat them like proprietary information and would not merely release it to the public domain world. Best of luck.

BC1
Jim


----------



## dj_monty (Mar 30, 2010)

thx for rep guys but i mens to say that i need v twin engine drawings which can be used in coustom bikes that's it. i do't care if it's HD or some other i need that drawings can any buddy help?

Rep. soon


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 30, 2010)

If you're talking about full sized bikes most of us here aren't into those type of engines, at least not building them. You'll have to be a little more specific about your wants and needs. We are a very helpful and cooperative group here but we need a little more information to go on.
gbritnell


----------



## solver (Mar 30, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> I'm afraid the only way that you are going to get scaled drawings for any of the HD engines is to do them up yourself. I would think that HD co. would treat them like proprietary information and would not merely release it to the public domain world. Best of luck.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



I'll second to that.

But dj_monty, if you are really interested about those harley-ish engines, why not to make your own interpretation, as it is indeed possible, assuming that you have required tools to machine all the parts required. 

Anyways, good luck with the project.


----------



## dj_monty (Mar 30, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> If you're talking about full sized bikes most of us here aren't into those type of engines, at least not building them. You'll have to be a little more specific about your wants and needs. We are a very helpful and cooperative group here but we need a little more information to go on.
> gbritnell



thx buddy for give me nice Idea now can u plzz tell me what kind of information u need. i need only 1250cc or more than 1250cc V Twin Engine which can be used in coustome Choper Bikes now can u plzz tell me about that more so that i'll do it ahad for you'r information it's not offical use it's just for personal use i like to make my own bike that's y i aks for this 

Thx


----------



## dj_monty (Mar 31, 2010)

solver  said:
			
		

> I'll second to that.
> 
> But dj_monty, if you are really interested about those harley-ish engines, why not to make your own interpretation, as it is indeed possible, assuming that you have required tools to machine all the parts required.
> 
> Anyways, good luck with the project.



i like you'r idea to much but it's quit time consuming so let me find another way if i found than well and good other wise you'r idea also best 

Thxx buddy for nice and constarctiv idea


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 31, 2010)

To design and build a full sized reliable running engine is much more than the average person can do. It would require engineering skills for metal stress, performance requirements etc. You would also have to have access to some very good machinery not to mention being able to use that equipment. 
 We don't know anything about your background, what type of machines do you have, what do you do for a living, what is your education background. 
 We are not trying to be nosy but when someone says they need Harley drawings so they can build an engine it leaves us in the dark. 
 My biggest question is, even if you had drawings for a Harley engine why would you want to copy it? Just buy a Harley or an S&S engine. If I was looking to make something unique I would design and build my own. 
gbritnell


----------



## dj_monty (Mar 31, 2010)

thx for rep Mr. gbritnell and let me tell u i do't mean that i need only HD Engine Drawings i need only V Twin Engine Drawings wather is was from HD or some other. and second thing i do't wont to copy it i wont Davlop it that's y i would like to make it my salf i need to davlop it's fule consuption Efficiency as per Aisa's motorcycles and one and i again say that i'm well aware about that copyrights chapter so i know if i copy HD drawings than what happed to me and you also so do't warry buddy. yes i like to built it my own way and i m asking about the drawings b'coz it's make my work much easy to davlope it.

And i againg say that i do't need HD Engine Drawings i need V Twin Engine Drawings. yes i start this chapter by saying that "Plzz provide me Harly Davidsone's Engine Drawings" b'coz by this anyone can understand what i need exat that's it

Thx for rep buddys


----------



## dj_monty (Mar 31, 2010)

now i thing as per Mr. solver says in this chapter that make it yo'e own designe i thing that's a best idea 

Let's start the work

Thx


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 31, 2010)

Monty in your intro you say you want to make *scale models*, if you want a model size Harly style V twin then the Hoglet would be suitable, have a look at this thread, if its what you want then drawings can be purchased to make this model engine from.

If you want to make a full size engine then you would be better off finding HD owners Forums or ones for custom bikes/choppers

Jason


----------



## dj_monty_123 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Monty in your intro you say you want to make *scale models*, if you want a model size Harly style V twin then the Hoglet would be suitable, have a look at this thread, if its what you want then drawings can be purchased to make this model engine from.
> 
> If you want to make a full size engine then you would be better off finding HD owners Forums or ones for custom bikes/choppers
> 
> Jason


ya i allrady show that trat but serously speeking that i do't get the real fellings like orignal V Twin motor so.. it's not work


----------

